# help



## glennw (Jun 10, 2008)

will a sierra pen kit tube fit a wall street 2 pen kit . what i am trying to do a use the pen guts froma wall street pen kit from wood craft with a sierra pen tube thats been casted into a snake skin blank. any help please.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 10, 2008)

yes.  all my WSII and Sierra parts live in the same bin.


----------

